# Kanger subox mini coil built.



## Petrus (27/8/15)

Good morning all my friends. Yesterday I wick my coil that I got with the kit, and it was quite a good experience. I see coil building will be the next step. Just a few questions. With the standard coils I get a soft vape.... (silent), but with the built coil I get a crackling, snap, clap whatever you want to call it sound with every draw, but the vaping experience with that 0.5 ohm coil is just awsome.


----------



## kimbo (27/8/15)

I might be wrong but i think it is to do with the gauge of wire used. Think they use a thicker gauge.


----------



## Petrus (27/8/15)

Thank you Kimbo, and I almost forgot but that UD vaping bag rocks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/8/15)

The standard coils are vertical, so airflow goes down the middle. The coil you build is probably horizontal, so airflow goes around it. Snap, crackle, pop is, thus, more likely and tends to be associated with spaced coils. But, no harm in some snapping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/8/15)

No expert here in terms of fiddling with coils go, but as far as I know this is typical from 'warmer' coil setups. 
It seems to occur more with spaced coils where the wires are spaced closely but not touching. It also occurs with twisted wire (2 strands) even if they are wound tight and touching, as there are still gaps between adjacent wires of the coil.

I don't get it on my Subtank Mini with an ugly nickel coil for TC, but it sounds like a Kellog's Rice Crispies ad when using my 'normal' twisted 28G Kanthal. The Billow v2 with 2 twisted 30G coils does this in stereo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Edevill (28/9/15)

I went from 28g to 26g and it has helped a lot, sometimes still a bit crackle and pop, but that's usually after I have re-wicked and saturated. I do a six wrap around 3mm bit, spaced coil build!
Once the wick is broken in I have hardly any crackle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (28/9/15)

Andre said:


> The standard coils are vertical, so airflow goes down the middle. The coil you build is probably horizontal, so airflow goes around it. Snap, crackle, pop is, thus, more likely and tends to be associated with spaced coils. But, no harm in some snapping.


@Andre. How are you doing? This afternoon I have tried the vertical build "Dragon Coil". At first it worked great, but after a while, wow what a mess. Most of my liquid leaked out of the vent ports.....damn, even took some pics.......not of the mess...lol. It came out 0.3 ohm 26ga 2mm 7wraps, awsome vape.


----------



## Andre (28/9/15)

Petrus said:


> @Andre. How are you doing? This afternoon I have tried the vertical build "Dragon Coil". At first it worked great, but after a while, wow what a mess. Most of my liquid leaked out of the vent ports.....damn, even took some pics.......not of the mess...lol. It came out 0.3 ohm 26ga 2mm 7wraps, awsome vape.


Oh my, that is a calamity.


----------



## Edevill (29/9/15)

Petrus said:


> @Andre. How are you doing? This afternoon I have tried the vertical build "Dragon Coil". At first it worked great, but after a while, wow what a mess. Most of my liquid leaked out of the vent ports.....damn, even took some pics.......not of the mess...lol. It came out 0.3 ohm 26ga 2mm 7wraps, awsome vape.


I tride it once, will maybe give it another try when I get really bored!


----------



## Edevill (29/9/15)

I just cracked the vertical coil wicking porblem.
Man oh man!


----------



## Andre (29/9/15)

Edevill said:


> I just cracked the vertical coil wicking porblem.
> Man oh man!


Awesome, some pictures please.


----------



## Edevill (29/9/15)

Andre said:


> Awesome, some pictures please.


Will do, going to need some time to make sure it's fool proof and does not leak at all.
I always let the tank sit on it's side to make sure there are no problems!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Edevill (29/9/15)

Did you do a spaced coil or macro coil build


----------



## Edevill (29/9/15)

Edevill said:


> Will do, going to need some time to make sure it's fool proof and does not leak at all.
> I always let the tank sit on it's side to make sure there are no problems!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

